# Audiodatei erstellen aus HS Clipbordreader



## son gohan (3. Oktober 2005)

Weis jemand wie man mit dem HS Clipbordreader (Ich hoffe den kennt jetzt jeder von euch, das ist eine vorlese Programm) eine Aufnahme als Audiodatei realisieren kann und diese Audiodatei dann mit einem Programm etwas bearbeiten kann so dass es sich feiner anhört?


----------



## son gohan (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, falls keine Antwort kommt weil niemand das Programm HS Clipbordreader kennt habe ich jetzt hier die Adresse zum Programm:  http://www.vollversion.de/download/hs_clipboardreader_2062.html

Es funktioniert so dass ein Text in die Zwischenablage kopiert wird und dann vom Programm  vorgelesen wird. 

Naja vieleicht fällt ja jetzt jemand was ein.


----------

